# repeated NOX sensor 2 light and no fix



## boosted64 (Jun 22, 2017)

Let me start by stating this is my 1st GM product and am greatly regretting that decision while I do love comfort an power of my cruze the customer service is pitiful. For the past few months I have been getting a check engine light about every 2 1/2 weeks on my 14 for NOX sensor 2 light ive been to a few different dealerships and they all have done the same thing start with cleaning plug and next time changing the sensor and then the next time changing all of the sensors in the exhaust with no resolve ive contacted GM twice about the issue and they just keep moving me to different dealerships and saying that dealers are their own entity and cant really do much else I thought I bought a GM vehicle with a GM warranty and all their hype about quality to be backed and supported by GM to resolve any issue I had to ensure I buy another GM product but apparently I was wrong and GM is done with you the second you drive it off the lot coming from Ford where every issue ive ever had is addressed timely and ensure my satisfaction as a customer this is just baffling to me that they refuse to stand behind their product and refuse to have an engineer involved even thou it is still under warranty and are just trying to run me out of it so it Is no longer their problem. So my question is has anyone else been having similar issues?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

How is your mileage? How is the power? Any odd driving characteristics? if everything is fine could be the plug with some minute corrosion in the pins or a chafed wire bundle. Im not a mechanic just saying.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

The Nox sensors have been subject to a recall. Have you had the recalls performed and the ECU reflashed with updated programming?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm guessing you had the original recall done and they never reverted the programming back once they cancelled it. There is now an actual update that should address that issue with the newest recall.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The above suggestions are worthwhile on making sure the 2nd Recall (and not the 1st) is complete on the NOX1 sensor, since the 1st recall was known to cause codes from NOX2. 

Another place to look will be for a clogged DEF injector. There have been occasions in the past where a clogged DEF injector caused inadequate reduction of NOX, but the system mis-interpreted it as a failure of the NOX2 sensor instead, since there is no mechanism for monitoring the actual DEF injection quantity/quality other than how much NOX reduction has occurred at NOX2. 

Another thing to investigate is whether they servicing dealers have opened a case with GM-TAC (General Motors Technical Assistance Center). We learned about this because when the CTD was originally released, consulting them was required for all CTD emissions repairs. That restriction has since been lifted, but contacting TAC can still be beneficial, since most dealers only have experience with a handful of Cruze Diesels, but the TAC has a database of problems and resolutions on Cruze Diesels nationwide and accompanying procedures to accurately diagnose the problem rather than just throwing parts at it.


----------



## boosted64 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the replys so far guys. power and milage are the same. I had the 1st recall for the #1 sensor done in November of last year had no issues till a end of march this year. the 1st time they reset the calibrations and fuel trim incase they forgot the when they did the recall. 2nd time they cleaned the connections and sensor claiming there was moisture in the plug. The next time they replaced the sensor n reset calibrations. then they replaced all senors in the entire exhaust system. then I called GM they sent me to another dealer so I went they said GM TSB says it could be from short trips and asked if make frequent short trips which I don't I live in the country half hour from town and being familiar with modern diesels coking up with short trip by not getting hot enough I never do. While it was there since I don't take short trips they did the same thing as the last dealer and replaced all sensors and preformed the newest recall afterwards while they still had it and right after performing recall sensor 1 popped codes so it got replaced twice there. And now another 2 1/2 weeks out I get a light for sensor 2 again and contact GM got the same run around and goes back in Monday. Also filed complaint with BBB auto per owners manual being so close to running out of warranty and being already told its not GMs problem after since im clearly not getting any resolution thus far. How do I find out if the dealer filed a GM-TAC


----------



## Mw548 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had same problem with mine after the first recall was done. They replaced number 2 nox sensor and told me there is no way the recall could affect the number 2 sensor. I paid over 800 bucks out of my pocket and the service manager told me it’s likely going to be reimbursed when the fix comes out. I went ahead with the repair. Less then 500 miles later it came on with the same code. I was furious. This time to fix it they removed the update and programmed back to the original programming. I haven’t been back to the dealer since and there is no way they are putting the new program into my car after the previous issues. Over 15k miles driven since no problems.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Take it to the land of Oz. Emmision problems do not exist there.


----------

